# Kenpo and Systema.



## tarabos (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> *Looks to me as though it's pretty easy to square one of these circles...you're absolutely right at your level of training about stances, Mr. Wheeler's pretty much right about things at his...at least in general, though it's kinda weird to argue that you have better balance on one foot...maybe what he meant is that balance is best understood as a dynamic, not a static, concept? *



i'm sure everyone understands as well that what Martin is teaching now is pretty much completely contradictary to kenpo, and cannot, i my opinion be totally comprehended in one seminar or class with him. my first systema class was a fairly big system shock for me as well, but after learning more about it and practicing it a bit more i have come to appreciate it more than i can express in words. systema does seem werid at first, even silly, but that passes if you stay with it for a little bit.

sorry about getting a little off topic.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Aug 8, 2003)

What exactly is it that you find so contradictory, please? From what was described on the thread, it seems perfectly consistent...look at Circling the Horizon among countless examples...


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 8, 2003)

Can I suggest you start a new thread to discuss the difference between Kenpo and Systema.

I'm hoping more poeple with post about the IKC and hopefully more pictures too.

Mr. C you usually have lots of pictures after an event.  I know you were busy but did you get a chance to take some shots?


----------



## tarabos (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Can I suggest you start a new thread to discuss the difference between Kenpo and Systema.
> 
> I'm hoping more poeple with post about the IKC and hopefully more pictures too.
> ...



that's fine by me...rmcroberston you can pm me if you want to discuss that topic any further.


----------



## cdhall (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Can I suggest you start a new thread to discuss the difference between Kenpo and Systema.
> 
> I'm hoping more poeple with post about the IKC and hopefully more pictures too.
> *



Hear, hear!
Excellent Suggestion. :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 10, 2003)

By request, thread split from here.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

